
Show HN: Peer-To-Peer Federated Deep Learning Using IPFS and PyTorch - williamtrask
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYP4sYz0jho&feature=youtu.be&t=1h13m21s
======
jvmancuso
Notebook:
[https://github.com/OpenMined/Grid/blob/master/notebooks/Denv...](https://github.com/OpenMined/Grid/blob/master/notebooks/DenverMLGridDemo.ipynb)

------
williamtrask
Github Repo:
[https://github.com/OpenMined/Grid](https://github.com/OpenMined/Grid)

Project Website: [http://openmined.org/](http://openmined.org/)

